# Аккордеон "Юпитер"



## SDmitriy (23 Сен 2015)

Добрый день! Недавно Владимир Бутусов сделал обзор на готово-выборный аккордеон "Юпитер" Гусарова.
С цельной планкой, 5 подбородниками, 4-6 голосным басом и диапазоном 45 клавиш. По описанию и внешнему виду, инструмент - то, что надо для студента. Его цена от 300 тыс.р., что существенно ниже всех конкурентов с подобными характеристиками. Господа, опираясь на свой многолетний опыт работы с инструментами, что могли бы вы сказать об этом аккордеоне? Стоит ли ради него ехать в Москву из Украины?


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2015)

*SDmitriy*, а не смущает, что это по звуку ну совершенно не аккордеон? Цельная планка делает свое...


----------



## MisterX (23 Сен 2015)

Пусть ВБутусов поработает на нём в Сочи, интересно - сколько заработает?))


----------



## MisterX (23 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *SDmitriy*, а не смущает, что это по звуку ну совершенно не аккордеон? Цельная планка делает свое...


Вы меня извините, а почему цельная планка не для аккордеона? А как же Власова, да и Осокин в период конкурсов не аккордеонисты что ль? А почему цельная планка не для аккордеона? Ну давайте конструктивней, плиз. Может, Вы воспринимаете игру на аккордеоне только в стоячка? (потому как планочка чуть (!) легче. Али как? А может, Вы думаете, она в розливе плоха? - так Аханова послушайте... А Вы спросите у Гусарова почему он цельную планочку ставит... Он Вам ответит! - профессионально!


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2015)

*MisterX* 

Звук потому что баянный получается. Я оцениваю исключительно звук. Так вот то, что я слышал из аккордеонов с цельной планкой, мне совершенно не понравилось. Механика - черт с ней. На вкус и цвет, а звук мне ну никак... 
Да и цельная цельной рознь, как и кусок бывает Кусок, а бывает. ...  

Здесь мы уже не один раз обсуждали тему цельных планок и кусков. Поищите-почитайте. 
Почему Гусаров ее ставит у меня тоже есть догадки, но они лежат скорее в области маркетинга


----------



## Сергей С (24 Сен 2015)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые коллеги.
Есть кое-какой опыт с гусаровскими инструментами. Мое личное резюме таково: для современных требований в колледжах и консах все равно нужен готово-выборный баяно-аккордеон. Гусаровские инструменты отвечают всем техническим требованиям, и в качестве все не так уж плохо, особенно последнее время. По звучанию они не фонтан, тембры довольно средние. Но если выбирать дотошно, пересмотреть как можно больше, найдете что-то приемлемое. Во всяком случае, затычек и киксов не будет, но и орган, и пикколо не порадуют ровностью на всем диапазоне.
На мой взгляд, главный их минус - недолговечность, при использовании в режиме обучения (ежедневно и по полной), тараканы возникают в среднем через пару лет:в основном, это проблемы по механикам. То есть, взять такой инструмент на учебу, понять свои перспективы, при этом не отставая в развитии - самое то. Для концертной деятельности, в любом жанре, это, конечно, неконкурентноспособный вариант. 
Ну и на него же гарантия, года 2. Если что, вплоть до замены на новый. Люди там адекватные, понимают что выпускают, без лишнего пафоса. 
Удачи!


----------



## SDmitriy (24 Сен 2015)

Господа, я искренне благодарен вам за выраженное мнение! Хотелось бы знать, кто работал с этим инструментом, играл, ремонтировал, слышал когда-либо? Существует мнение, что аккордеоны Гусарова не могут похвастаться качеством голосов и механики. Мол, голоса летят, клавиатура с конструктивными ошибками - из гарантийного сервиса владельцы не вылазят. Может ли кто-то подтвердить или опровергнуть этот факт?


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *MisterX*
> 
> Звук потому что баянный получается. Я оцениваю исключительно звук. Так вот то, что я слышал из аккордеонов с цельной планкой, мне совершенно не понравилось. Механика - черт с ней. На вкус и цвет, а звук мне ну никак...
> Да и цельная цельной рознь, как и кусок бывает Кусок, а бывает. ...
> ...


 Да какой маркетинг? Легче ставить её, цельную планочку. Вот и весь маркетинг. И мастеровые традиции на кусок потеряны. Теплота, мягкость звучания? Ну итальянцам тоже это не удаётся сейчас. Много факторов влияет на это:дека, угол наклона, материалы, дерево, голосовая сталь, напильники.. А кусок или планка? Какая разница! Лишь бы аккордик был хорош


----------



## glory (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 14:44) писал:


> Легче ставить её, цельную планочку. Вот и весь маркетинг.


Мне кажется Вы маленько "не в материале". Я не спрашиваю делали ли вы самостоятельно резонатор хоть под кусок хоть под цельную планку - понятно что не делали. Но хотя бы просто рассмотреть и прикинуть трудоемкость и точность изготовления каждого типа аккорда и резонаторов можно было...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> MisterX (24.09.2015, 14:44) писал:Легче ставить её, цельную планочку. Вот и весь маркетинг. Мне кажется Вы маленько "не в материале". Я не спрашиваю делали ли вы самостоятельно резонатор хоть под кусок хоть под цельную планку - понятно что не делали. Но хотя бы просто рассмотреть и прикинуть трудоемкость и точность изготовления каждого типа аккорда и резонаторов можно было...


Уж точно не в материале. И резонаторы конечно не делал. Но маненько знаю, что до розетки под планочку-то клеятся перегородочки, а под кусочек брусочки потолще. Одинаково по работе. А после розетки под планочку клеется лаечка-подложка, а под кусок нет. Зато кусок залить грамотно-не просто, уверяю вас. Его ещё прижать гвоздиками нужно..А воск грамотно подготовить !.. Сложнее. Но я не материале, повторяю))


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

*MisterX*, обыкновенный маркетинг. Хорошую цельную планку изготовить затратнее, чем кусок. И дело не в простоте установки. Просто раскрученный бренд Бариноского "Юпитера" с его славой и славой цельного аккорда, используется здесь. А второе: участие в аукционах. Если в техническое задание прописать в параметрах цельную планку, то никто к аукциону на пушечный выстрел подойти не сможет. Это и есть чистый маркетинг...


----------



## glory (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 17:27) писал:


> Зато кусок залить грамотно-не просто, уверяю вас.


Вот тут как раз уверять не надо потому как я пишу о том что знаю не понаслышке, а делал сам и не раз... Стандартный кусковой 4 голосый Вельтмейстер перепролить ( есть уних такая болячка - пересыхает проливка) - это день работы не напрягаясь... А вот выдержать идеальную плоскость по сопряжению перегородок с цельной планкой, да подобрать и наклеять лайку - за день не управишься...
Поэтому лучше писать, конечно, о тех вещах о которых Вы "в материале" ...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *MisterX*, обыкновенный маркетинг. Хорошую цельную планку изготовить затратнее, чем кусок. И дело не в простоте установки. Просто раскрученный бренд Бариноского "Юпитера" с его славой и славой цельного аккорда, используется здесь. А второе: участие в аукционах. Если в техническое задание прописать в параметрах цельную планку, то никто к аукциону на пушечный выстрел подойти не сможет. Это и есть чистый маркетинг...


Бренд Бариновского Юпитера... Круто. Сильно сказано, слава цельного аккорда... Ну да, были Малышев, Васильев, Гусев. Волкович был. Думаю-вот где Слава. Есть Гаврилин, дай Бог им обоим доброго здоровья. Только при чём тут Баринов? У него Арапов, тоже здоровья ему. У Гусарова, кстати с аккордами сейчас куда лучше, между нами. Корейцы научились этому гораздо быстрей благодаря чпу-шным станкам и современным технологиям...Мы отклонились от темы. Ведь речь сначала шла о том, что ц планочка чем то не устраивала в аккордеоне, потом о маркетинге. О русских аукционах заговорили... Я думаю, дело не в бобине, а КТО сидит в кабине)) Инструменты попадаются хорошие у всех. И с кусочками и с планочками. Важно знать-для какой цели нужен инструмент. И быть чуть в Теме. Сергей С отлично ответил на этот вопрос. А то, что делает цельная планка - это Ваше очень и очень субъективное мнение


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 19:00) писал:Инструменты попадаются хорошие у всех. И с кусочками и с планочками. Важно знать-для какой цели нужен инструмент. И быть чуть в Теме. Сергей С отлично ответил на этот вопрос. Кто б спорил...

С Сергеем полностью согласен. Инструмент неплох, но имеет свою нишу: обучение и в качестве концертного рассматриваться не может. Я трогал годовалый инструмент и мне не понравился ни звук ни механика. Но это, как было сказано, мое личное мнение.


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> MisterX (24.09.2015, 17:27) писал:Зато кусок залить грамотно-не просто, уверяю вас.Вот тут как раз уверять не надо потому как я пишу о том что знаю не понаслышке, а делал сам и не раз... Стандартный кусковой 4 голосый Вельтмейстер перепролить ( есть уних такая болячка - пересыхает проливка) - это день работы не напрягаясь... А вот выдержать идеальную плоскость по сопряжению перегородок с цельной планкой, да подобрать и наклеять лайку - за день не управишься...
> Поэтому лучше писать, конечно, о тех вещах о которых Вы "в материале" ...


Пересыхает в Вельтах не проливка, а восковая паста. От времени и сопряжения с пластмассой. На дереве воск лучше держится. Далее Вы пишете о...плоскости по сопряжению... Но здесь нет сложности. Обычный шлифовальный круг Вам в помощь. 3 мин много! 1 верное движение и Вы имеете идеально ровный резонатор по плоскости. Далее приступаете к розеткам. Ну а поле розеточек лаечку наклеить на все (!)резонаторы, вкл левые нормальному сборщику не долго. Или я не понял Вас? Наклёпаная планочка-то она ведь ровненькая более-менее. А потом когда колышки в дело пошли, Вы начинаете прижимать её, родненькую в разных местах. Голосочки Вам сразу дадут знать, где надо чуть отпустить, а где прижать. Но я не в материале, простите...Всё это разумеется при хорошем аккорде.


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Пожалуй соглашусь с Мистером X(ех...чёт навеяло,,,всегда быть в маске-судьба моя).Так вот ребята по делу,человек совершенно грамотно пишет,причем тут Баринов?при чем тут Гусаров? Эти люди не мастера,а просто хорошие ребята которые грамотно руководят процессом.Бренд "Юпитера"настолько раскручен Нашей школой,что уж кто только ни поподя сидит под его "крылышком" ,а именно и Беллорусы и тот же Гусаров,В моей практике даже итальянцы лепили этот"лейбл ",на свои инструменты.А теперь мой ответ автору зародившего данный топик!Сейчас 300 тысяч за аккордеон,не шибкие деньги,в свое время только я составлял конкуренцию этим инструментам продавая Фантини по 175 тысяч рублей,и что ? Вы думаете что тут очередь стояла?...педагоги лично звонили мне и выливали ушат грязи именно на меня,дескать не качественные Фантини,быстро ломаются!А все почему?  Да потому что хороший инструмент,стоит хороших денег,ну не бывает "подарков"от производителей...Я бы Вам посоветовал если есть возможность брать только "Скандалли" или "Пиджини"( последний еще круче), а баянистам только "Юпитер" под руководством фабрики Баринова или "Пиджини" Италия...и помните ,есть поговорка" не выгадывай ,все равно прогадаешь",я считаю что с этой тройкой лидеров баянно-аккордеонного строения,человек не прогадает ни когда!Лучшие инструменты,лучшие традиции,лучшее качество,люди которые руководят процессом профессионалы!. ...в дальнейшем напишу об истинном отношении "изготовителя" к покупателю,ждите мою новую тему через пару недель с фотоочетом,я думаю интересная тема получиться.


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> MisterX (24.09.2015, 19:00) писал:Инструменты попадаются хорошие у всех. И с кусочками и с планочками. Важно знать-для какой цели нужен инструмент. И быть чуть в Теме. Сергей С отлично ответил на этот вопрос. Кто б спорил...
> 
> С Сергеем полностью согласен. Инструмент неплох, но имеет свою нишу: обучение и в качестве концертного рассматриваться не может. Я трогал годовалый инструмент и мне не понравился ни звук ни механика. Но это, как было сказано, мое личное мнение.


С Сергеем Вы согласны. Принимаю. А как же со мной? Что цельная планочка в России привычней не только по маркетингу, но и по простоте, традициям (хорошим) и для аккордеончика хороша она тоже будет


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 21:13) писал:


> С Сергеем Вы согласны. Принимаю. А как же со мной? Что цельная планочка в России привычней не только по маркетингу, но и по простоте, традициям (хорошим) и для аккордеончика хороша она тоже будет


Увы, с Вам, уважаемый, согласится не могу. 
Никакой простоты в ней нет. В изготовлении она сложнее. Замена голоса на горячую - невозможна. Надо наклепывать язычек, а кусок можно просто поменять. Применение в аккордеоностроении мне кажется ненужным и даже вредным. Тот самый перенос энергии по цельной планке, который создает неповторимые баянные обертона, для аккордеона выглядит чужеродным ИМХО.


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Пожалуй соглашусь с Мистером X(ех...чёт навеяло,,,всегда быть в маске-судьба моя).Так вот ребята по делу,человек совершенно грамотно пишет,причем тут Баринов?при чем тут Гусаров? Эти люди не мастера,а просто хорошие ребята которые грамотно руководят процессом.Бренд "Юпитера"настолько раскручен Нашей школой,что уж кто только ни поподя сидит под его "крылышком" ,а именно и Беллорусы и тот же Гусаров,В моей практике даже итальянцы лепили этот"лейбл ",на свои инструменты.А теперь мой ответ автору зародившего данный топик!Сейчас 300 тысяч за аккордеон,не шибкие деньги,в свое время только я составлял конкуренцию этим инструментам продавая Фантини по 175 тысяч рублей,и что ? Вы думаете что тут очередь стояла?...педагоги лично звонили мне и выливали ушат грязи именно на меня,дескать не качественные Фантини,быстро ломаются!А все почему?  Да потому что хороший инструмент,стоит хороших денег,ну не бывает "подарков"от производителей...Я бы Вам посоветовал если есть возможность брать только "Скандалли" или "Пиджини"( последний еще круче), а баянистам только "Юпитер" под руководством фабрики Баринова или "Пиджини" Италия...и помните ,есть поговорка" не выгадывай ,все равно прогадаешь",я считаю что с этой тройкой лидеров баянно-аккордеонного строения,человек не прогадает ни когда!Лучшие инструменты,лучшие традиции,лучшее качество,люди которые руководят процессом профессионалы!. ...в дальнейшем напишу об истинном отношении "изготовителя" к покупателю,ждите мою новую тему через пару недель с фотоочетом,я думаю интересная тема получиться.


Не согласиться просто нельзя. Я обоими руками за такие бренды.


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Пожалуй с цельной планочкой не соглашусь с Мистером х,а скорее соглашусь с VEV,ребята ну прекратите вы из аккордеона делать баян!Ну не надо сгребать все в кучу! Все что нравиться нам баянистам с образованием Гнессиных,абсолютно не значит что это правильно...из практики эстрадный аккордеон Пиджини,Скандалли глубоко мне ближе чем тот же АККО( при всём моем уважении к АККО)...баян баяном,а аккордеон аккордеоном,согласитесь это разные инструменты и по возможностям и по звучанию


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Вобщем скажу так! С итальянскими Аккордеонами ну ни кто не выдерживает конкуренции,не немцы,не Россия,а уж тем более ни Китай с Кореей (по крайней мере пока)...с баянами скажу так,лучший это "Юпитер" Баринова,или Пиджини Италия. Из практики клиентам,ну скажите мне на милость Кому Вы будете продавать Ваш б/у Юпитер производства Кореи?в то время как даже на "убитый" супер 6 стоит очередь...их ищут,но просто их нет! Они все на руках,и расставаться с ними не торопяться!Кстати если у кого есть б/у,я сам готов его купить за 200 тысяч сразу! Оплата наличными!... Поэтому не гонитесь за дешевизной ребятки! Пиджини,Скандалли,Юпитер Баринова,это Страдивари в баянно-аккордеоном деле...все остальное хорошо,но не более


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Вобщем скажу так! С итальянскими Аккордеонами ну ни кто не выдерживает конкуренции,не немцы,не Россия,а уж тем более ни Китай с Кореей (по крайней мере пока)...с баянами скажу так,лучший это "Юпитер" Баринова,или Пиджини Италия. Из практики клиентам,ну скажите мне на милость Кому Вы будете продавать Ваш б/у Юпитер производства Кореи?в то время как даже на "убитый" супер 6 стоит очередь...их ищут,но просто их нет! Они все на руках,и расставаться с ними не торопяться!Кстати если у кого есть б/у,я сам готов его купить за 200 тысяч сразу! Оплата наличными!... Поэтому не гонитесь за дешевизной ребятки! Пиджини,Скандалли,Юпитер Баринова,это Страдивари в баянно-аккордеоном деле...все остальное хорошо,но не более


А знаете... Хоть и не в свою пользу-а Вот за Скандалешничек S-6. Я обоими руками ДА. Ну и конечно за Pigini Подниму и ногу. Это мировые инструменты. Баян Баринова? Вы знаете - под большим ? Я бы и тут остановился на исторических инструментах. Например Exelsior' чик. Кстати, кто не знает: тот же Pigini, только дешёвенький


Это я к вопросу русских современных аккордов


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 (24.09.2015, 21:03) писал:


> в дальнейшем напишу об истинном отношении "изготовителя" к покупателю,ждите мою новую тему через пару недель с фотоочетом,я думаю интересная тема получиться.


Юра, только без мата 
Знаю... Трудно удержаться, но надо...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

Простите, наверно, я попал не в тот форум. И мне здесь делать нЕ чего


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Согласен на счёт Exelsor,чика.Баян дивный!Мы тут на досуге его получили из Италии,я был в восторге! Но цена ребятки кусается,9 штучек стоит эта прелесть!Когда то один умный человек мне сказал..."Юра,народ должен понимать сколько стоит хороший инструмент,а он всегда стоит дорого.Ты же своими Фантинями перебаламутил весь рынок,и теперь все думают что итальянцы это дешево"... И Вы знаете друзья,пожалуй я с ним соглашусь теперячи,взрослею и умнею что ли?А Баянчик то тот купили однако и не смотря на "страшную" цену,просто приехал педагог,поиграл,оценил и дал добро!


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX/ писал:


> Простите, наверно, я попал не в тот форум. И мне здесь делать нЕ чего


Решайте сами есть Вам что здесь делать или нет. 
Форум создают все участники. Есть что сказать, что обсудить - you are welcome. Предлагайте темы


zet10/ писал:


> Согласен на счёт Exelsor,чика.Баян дивный!Мы тут на досуге его получили из Италии,я был в восторге! Но цена ребятки кусается,9 штучек стоит эта прелесть!Когда то один умный человек мне сказал..."Юра,народ должен понимать сколько стоит хороший инструмент,а он всегда стоит дорого.Ты же своими Фантинями перебаламутил весь рынок,и теперь все думают что итальянцы это дешево"... И Вы знаете друзья,пожалуй я с ним соглашусь теперячи,взрослею и умнею что ли?А Баянчик то тот купили однако и не смотря на "страшную" цену,просто приехал педагог,поиграл,оценил и дал добро!


Юра, ты же всегда точно знал, что представляет из себя Fantini. Никто ж не просил за него 9k$. Не все могут себе позволить потратить ТАКУЮ кучу денег, поэтому Fantini закрывал на некотором временной промежутке нишу не слишком дорогих итальянцев, и был не хуже той Супиты, которая стоит в Аккорде


----------



## glory (24 Сен 2015)

Ребята, а я смотрю вы здесь все молодцы (цитата) 
При чем здесь споры о разном звучании куска и ц.планки? Найдите два Юпитера одного мастера которые звучат одинаково - не получится... А вы в курсе что куски применяются т.с. "унифицированные" - один кусок на три голоса - один в норме, один завышен на полтона, один занижен... И только цельная планка все голоса ( ну кроме низкого фагота) все размеры по сопромату? А вы в курсе что обьем камеры рассчитывается по формуле в резонанс с третьей гармоникой?. И это далеко не все...
И при чем здесь спор  о разности звучания акк. и баянов если главное отличие - разные корпуса и клавиатура. А потом настройка и субьективность восприятия инструмента. Был опыт ставил супитовские голоса на Россию - почему-то никто их там не узнал. Как вы думаете почему?...


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Мистер X!А почему сразу так жестко" мне тут делать не чего"!?Судя по Вашим ответам и знаниям,я понял что Вы являетесь как минимум человеком с высшим образованием по классу "меховых-язычковых"))...прошу Вас так же не покидать данный форум и продолжать общение с нами,ибо Ваши взгляды имеют даже Ооочень правильную под собой базу.


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

*glory*,
В курсе, в курсе. Многие книжки читали. Кузнецов под подушкой до сих пор лежит 
Да, конечно же это обсуждалось уже. Голос как таковой не создает тембра, но все цельнопланочные аккордеоны, что мне удалось послушать/пощупать оставляли неаккордеонное ощущение. Закрываешь глаза - баян, открываешь - клавиши. ..


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> Ребята, а я смотрю вы здесь все молодцы (цитата)
> При чем здесь споры о разном звучании куска и ц.планки? Найдите два Юпитера одного мастера которые звучат одинаково - не получится... А вы в курсе что куски применяются т.с. "унифицированные" - один кусок на три голоса - один в норме, один завышен на полтона, один занижен... И только цельная планка все голоса ( ну кроме низкого фагота) все размеры по сопромату? А вы в курсе что обьем камеры рассчитывается по формуле в резонанс с третьей гармоникой?. И это далеко не все...
> И при чем здесь спор  о разности звучания акк. и баянов если главное отличие - разные корпуса и клавиатура. А потом настройка и субьективность восприятия инструмента. Был опыт ставил супитовские голоса на Россию - почему-то никто их там не узнал. Как вы думаете почему?...


Мне кажется-вот Вы - истинный ПРОФИ. Перевосковать за день целых 5 резонаторов -это мастерство!


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Мистер X!А почему сразу так жестко" мне тут делать не чего"!?Судя по Вашим ответам и знаниям,я понял что Вы являетесь как минимум человеком с высшим образованием по классу "меховых-язычковых"))...прошу Вас так же не покидать данный форум и продолжать общение с нами,ибо Ваши взгляды имеют даже Ооочень правильную под собой базу.


Да какая база! Просто аккордеон ну О-очень люблю. И что с ним связано


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 23:37) писал:


> Перевосковать за день целых 5 резонаторов -это мастерство!


А это много или мало, по-вашему? Как дилетант спрашиваю... У меня на один басовый минут 30 уходило от и до. Вот и думаю теперь плохо это или хорошо...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> Ребята, а я смотрю вы здесь все молодцы (цитата)
> При чем здесь споры о разном звучании куска и ц.планки? Найдите два Юпитера одного мастера которые звучат одинаково - не получится... А вы в курсе что куски применяются т.с. "унифицированные" - один кусок на три голоса - один в норме, один завышен на полтона, один занижен... И только цельная планка все голоса ( ну кроме низкого фагота) все размеры по сопромату? А вы в курсе что обьем камеры рассчитывается по формуле в резонанс с третьей гармоникой?. И это далеко не все...
> И при чем здесь спор  о разности звучания акк. и баянов если главное отличие - разные корпуса и клавиатура. А потом настройка и субьективность восприятия инструмента. Был опыт ставил супитовские голоса на Россию - почему-то никто их там не узнал. Как вы думаете почему?...


Вот слух у человека!


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Vev"Юра, ты же всегда точно знал, что представляет из себя Fantini. Никто ж не просил за него 9k$. Не все могут себе позволить потратить ТАКУЮ кучу денег, поэтому Fantini закрывал на некотором временной промежутке нишу не слишком дорогих итальянцев, и был не хуже той Супиты, которая стоит в Аккорде".   Жень,абсолютно согласен с тобой именно так я и думал,НО...есть поговорка"не можешь шить золотом,так куй молотом",ну сколько я говорил и предлагал возможностей исправить ему косяки? Твои советы были очень дельные по поводу улучшения инструментов этой фирмы,и что? Что то изменилось?Напротив,стало еще хуже,уже пошел откровенный "брак",вскрывая инструмент я обнаружил что в деке якобы для "прижатия" просто тупо вогнан саморез да еще и криво...Такое отношение к покупателям В России,окончательно выводит меня из терпения, психология такая"да ни чего,мы им хлам поставим и дадим гарантию,в любом случае они его уже обратно не привезут,это же не Евросоюз".Скажу что это не правильная психология,рынок с такой психологией будет потерян...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> MisterX (24.09.2015, 23:37) писал:Перевосковать за день целых 5 резонаторов -это мастерство! А это много или мало, по-вашему? Как дилетант спрашиваю... У меня на один басовый минут 30 уходило от и до. Вот и думаю теперь плохо это или хорошо...


И это не удивительно. Ведь больше голоса-больше и воска. И времени конешно. А Вы ж не мастер, вроде.. Вы- игрок. Тут вроде мастер glory. Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX (24.09.2015, 23:50) писал:


> И это не удивительно. Ведь больше голоса-больше и воска. И времени конешно. А Вы ж не мастер, вроде.. Вы- игрок. Тут вроде мастер glory. Или я ошибаюсь?


все верно
P.S. полчаса это с очисткой голосов от старой мастики, конечно же. Если и больше по времени, то не в разы


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Vev"Юра, ты же всегда точно знал, что представляет из себя Fantini. Никто ж не просил за него 9k$. Не все могут себе позволить потратить ТАКУЮ кучу денег, поэтому Fantini закрывал на некотором временной промежутке нишу не слишком дорогих итальянцев, и был не хуже той Супиты, которая стоит в Аккорде".   Жень,абсолютно согласен с тобой именно так я и думал,НО...есть поговорка"не можешь шить золотом,так куй молотом",ну сколько я говорил и предлагал возможностей исправить ему косяки? Твои советы были очень дельные по поводу улучшения инструментов этой фирмы,и что? Что то изменилось?Напротив,стало еще хуже,уже пошел откровенный "брак",вскрывая инструмент я обнаружил что в деке якобы для "прижатия" просто тупо вогнан саморез да еще и криво...Такое отношение к покупателям В России,окончательно выводит меня из терпения, психология такая"да ни чего,мы им хлам поставим и дадим гарантию,в любом случае они его уже обратно не привезут,это же не Евросоюз".Скажу что это не правильная психология,рынок с такой психологией будет потерян...


Кстати, вот вы профессионалы.  Я чувствую это по вашему разговору. А вы знаете, что аккордеончики наши любимые попали в санкции к нашей страны? Мне недавно высказали. Я был шокирован. Вроде МУЗЫКА вне границ и политик


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> MisterX (24.09.2015, 23:50) писал:И это не удивительно. Ведь больше голоса-больше и воска. И времени конешно. А Вы ж не мастер, вроде.. Вы- игрок. Тут вроде мастер glory. Или я ошибаюсь? все верно
> P.S. полчаса это с очисткой голосов от старой мастики, конечно же. Если и больше по времени, то не в разы


Нет, Вы мастер. Я ошибся. И настоящий


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

*MisterX*,
какие такие "санкции"? Ну как артели из 20-ти человек можно запретить что-либо продавать? Если руководит артелью идиот, то это его личные санкции, не имеющие ничего общего с государством ИМХО


MisterX (25.09.2015, 00:00) писал:


> Нет, Вы мастер. Я ошибся. И настоящий


Я даже не игрок... А "мастер" я совершенно в другой области 
Просто тоже очень люблю аккордеон и все, что с ним связано


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Мистер Х! Мы тут все мастера!... Сейчас время такое и швец и жнец и на дуде игрец! Один такой игрец ,как Вы справедливо заметили вначале,даже в Ютубе "пытался" нам выложить на обозрение свое " покорение" Г.Сочи ))а другой жнец нам упорно "пытается" доказать что гармони раскупаются как горячие пирожки! Ни кто не хочет работать,...эхххх...Сталина на Вас нет))


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *MisterX*,
> какие такие "санкции"? Ну как артели из 20-ти человек можно запретить что-либо продавать? Если руководит артелью идиот, то это его личные санкции, не имеющие ничего общего с государством ИМХО


Ну Pigini - это не артель. Сколько там человек всегда тайна за 7 печатей. А вот скажу я вам точно. Знакомый хотел купить - да сам директор сказал: не продаём для Росиии. И не поставляем. И на ? Почему. Был ответ - санкции. Что скажете?


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

MisterX/ писал:


> vev писал:*MisterX*


*Вопрос к Юре: Юра, откуда твои Pigini? Где ты их надыбал? Колись!  Элька по крайней мере была готова мне Вику сделать и про санкции не вспоминала *


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Мистер Х! Мы тут все мастера!... Сейчас время такое и швец и жнец и на дуде игрец! Один такой игрец ,как Вы справедливо заметили вначале,даже в Ютубе "пытался" нам обозрение на счёт Своего покорения Г.Сочи выложить)),а другой жнец нам упорно "пытается" доказать что гармони раскупаются как горячие пирожки! Ни кто не хочет работать,...эхххх...Сталина на Вас нет))


Нет, всё таки хорошо музыкантам! Вот поехал в Сочи отдохнуть с семьёй и заодно заработал! Другой (или он же?) вот продал гармошку и живёт спокойненько, в ус не дует. И на работу ходить не нужно. По-неволе задашься ?- может и мне туда?


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

А вот не скажу! И не пытайте меня! говорю же что через две недели,я пришлю сюда подробный отчет о деятельности итальянцев! Господа,это будет интересно!


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> MisterX/ писал:vev писал:*MisterX**Вопрос к Юре: Юра, откуда твои Pigini? Где ты их надыбал? Колись!  Элька по крайней мере была готова мне Вику сделать и про санкции не вспоминала *


Вот да - пусть этот Юра ответит нам


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

Ладно. А пока нам и ЮПИТЕР хорош будет


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> А вот не скажу! И не пытайте меня! говорю же что через две недели,я пришлю сюда подробный отчет о деятельности итальянцев! Господа,это будет интересно!


А на ушко?... Ведь спать не буду, пока не узнаю аккордеонную итальянскую тайну...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

И нам, грешным, расскажете. Не утаите уж


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Иш чаго захотели?расскажи им,дурачка нашли...вот так,за бесплатно( шарапов)-"А если не бесплатно?"( горбатый), -тогда цену назови,а то душу из меня тянете,за ваших паршивых 5 кусков,я  на это дело не подписывался"( шарапов)...ну был бы я их стукачек,да разве позволили бы мне менты к Вам свалиться?да там бы на месте Вас двоих взяли,а на Петровке Вы бы быстро раскололись где у кого малина и хазы...


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Иш чаго захотели?расскажи им,дурачка нашли...вот так,за бесплатно( шарапов)-"А если не бесплатно?"( горбатый), -тогда цену назови,а то душу из меня тянете,за ваших паршивых 5 кусков,я  на это дело не подписывался"( шарапов)...ну был бы я их стукачек,да разве позволили бы мне менты к Вам свалиться?да там бы на месте их двоих взяли,а на Петровке они бы быстро раскололись где у кого малина и


Я ЮПИТЕР любил и любить буду. Чудненький аккордеончик. Пока научусь, потом в Сочи рвану


----------



## zet10 (24 Сен 2015)

Мистер х! А многоль деньжат рассчитываете рубануть в городе Сочи? Учитывайте что там темные ночи!по словам одного бродяги,который на досуге вернулся от туда...шибко там денег не получишь,а мне кажется что в Вас есть стать и  холопское дело это не для Вас! Вам бы за столиком хорошего ресторана пропустить рюмочку другую,да ещё бы не плохо было бы что б шут с баяном Вас веселил,как то мне Вы представляетесь в этой роли...как то так я Вас представляю для себя.


----------



## MisterX (24 Сен 2015)

Нет, нет. Уж если и возвращусь в Москву. То только за ваш счёт. На ваши праздники и только за ваши деньги. И в рестораны тоже в ваши


И афиш наляпаю. И в интернете напишу про себя, любимого


Хорошо, что поучиться есть у кого


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2015)

Ну что ж?! Мы люди гостеприимные,милости просим!Я всегда рад хорошим людям,если у Вас будут затруднения и Вам нужна будет моя помощь я ее всегда с удовольствием Вам окажу(в меру моих скромных возможностей),я на всякий случай чиркну Вам свой телефончик,будет оказия звоните,а номерок мой бабонька такой 8-495-508-79-26,ну покеда бабанька,покеда!


----------



## MisterX (25 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Ну что ж?! Мы люди гостеприимные,милости просим!Я всегда рад хорошим людям,если у Вас будут затруднения и Вам нужна будет моя помощь я ее всегда с удовольствием Вам окажу(в меру моих скромных возможностей),я на всякий случай чиркну Вам свой телефончик,будет оказия звоните,а номерок мой бабонька такой 8-495-508-79-26,ну


Потом рекламой займусь, начну продавать, мнение своё выкладывать... Кто то потом ссылаться начнёт...Не жисть - а МАЛИНА.


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2015)

Кстати у нас в Марьиной Роще есть офис"малина",Вы бы подъехали бы а?познакомились бы заодно.Я Ваш тонкий намек понял,не могу не согласиться с Вашим мнением!Уж очень много сейчас развелось "самозванцев", которые еще представляют себя якобы лауреатами,мастерами,танцорами,ведущими и т.д,в то время как мы забываем о наших дорогих и действительно Заслуженых(перечислять их даже не возьмусь,это армия)...Скажу так,ребятки,Вы сами во всем виноваты,на Ваших глазах выросли эти "беспардонные" люди,а теперь пожинайте плоды этого "саксаула"...


----------



## MisterX (25 Сен 2015)

Мдяяя. Не хочу никого обижать. Пусть каждый делает, что может. Мне вот все нравятся. Вот например Вельтометр. Чудесный инструмент! А что? Голосишки? Да пусть себе висят! Мы их ещё на пластмассу приклеим. А то мастерам делать нечего будет. И голоса будут такие, что мышь между голосом и планкой проскочит. И тут ещё высказывались-выше -ниже запиндюрим   так,  чтоб народ несколько десятилетий разбирался на сколько там биений выше-ниже. Но давайте хорошее то оставим в покое


----------



## vev (25 Сен 2015)

MisterX писал:Мдяяя. Не хочу никого обижать. Пусть каждый делает, что может. Мне вот все нравятся. Вот например Вельтометр. Чудесный инструмент! А что? Голосишки? Да пусть себе висят! Мы их ещё на пластмассу приклеим. А то мастерам делать нечего будет. И голоса будут такие, что мышь между голосом и планкой проскочит. И тут ещё высказывались-выше -ниже запиндюрим   так,  чтоб народ несколько десятилетий разбирался на сколько там биений выше-ниже. Но давайте хорошее то оставим в покое

Как Вы Вельта! Правильно, что ж не попинать то?... КрПар, Ленинград или Квинта - вот это инструменты! А Вельт - он же кусок пластмассы. Да наплевать на то, что почти все, кто учился в советских и отчасти российских муз школах, на них мучились. Да и вот, как Вы правильно заметили, мастика пересыхает из-за пластмассы. Особливо на Стеллах и Супитах это проявляется... Пластмасса, видимо, там забористая. А из кусков будем в деревнях и на дачах мышеловки делать: мышь же в него пролезет. Ни на что ж больше струмент не годиться. А наличие и количество мышей по биениям определим...


----------



## ze_go (25 Сен 2015)

флуд, однако, развели...
нехорошо...


----------



## vev (25 Сен 2015)

ze_go писал:


> флуд, однако, развели...
> нехорошо...


Да ладно, пусть народ развлекается. Все лучше, чем раз в неделю запрос нот читать...


----------



## Slawa (27 Сен 2015)

По-моему Юпитер, хоть клавишный, хоть кнопочный -- чисто студенческий инструмент на сегодняшний день. Мне звук Юпитеров вообще никаким боком не нравится. Ну разве что бас. Бас у Юпитера неплохой. А так -- самый простой Вельт на слух приятнее... По-моему нашим производителям надо уже перестать изобретать велосипеды, а выпускать по лицензии _что-то_  не из "советского автопрома".


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2015)

Slawa/ писал:


> По-моему Юпитер, хоть клавишный, хоть кнопочный -- чисто студенческий инструмент на сегодняшний день. Мне звук Юпитеров вообще никаким боком не нравится. Ну разве что бас. Бас у Юпитера неплохой. А так -- самый простой Вельт на слух приятнее... По-моему нашим производителям надо уже перестать изобретать велосипеды, а выпускать по лицензии _что-то_  не из "советского автопрома".


Есть Супита, Грандина,  Ясная Поляна. Юпитера нет, но много слышал их вживую, немного играл сам. Бас играет огромную роль, и не попадает под определение "ну разве что", не так ли? Переходим к правой стороне. У Супиты очень мал динамический диапазон, планки родные, т.е. итальянские, Бугари. Немцы весьма камерные инструменты, слабые по звучанию. Даже на Ясной Поляне любое произведение звучит намного выразительнее, богаче, не говоря уж и о Юпитере. 
Мне кажется что у Вас такое впечатление возникло после прослушивание "немцев" через микрофоны, где можно все "подкрутить".


А может быть Вас покорил розлив на немецких инструментах?


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2015)

sedovmika (27.09.2015, 11:09) писал:


> Есть Супита, Грандина,  Ясная Поляна. Юпитера нет, но много слышал их вживую, немного играл сам. Бас играет огромную роль, и не попадает под определение "ну разве что", не так ли? Переходим к правой стороне. У Супиты очень мал динамический диапазон, планки родные, т.е. итальянские, Бугари. Немцы весьма камерные инструменты, слабые по звучанию. Даже на Ясной Поляне любое произведение звучит намного выразительнее, богаче, не говоря уж и о Юпитере.


Не у всех есть задача играть в БКД. Там и "Юпитер" потеряется. 
"Баянный" бас тоже далеко не всем нужен, а при исполнении классики может и мешать. 

Да и говорим мы не о "Юпитере", а о корейско-гусаровском "Юпитере", да еще и аккордеоне... Это как сравнивать "Государь император" и "Милостивый государь" 

А про динамический диапазон - это Вам показалось  Если голоса выставлены правильно, то и заводятся с пол-пинка и звучат пока рука не устанет давить


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2015)

vev () писал:А про динамический диапазон - это Вам показалось  Если голоса выставлены правильно, то и заводятся с пол-пинка и звучат пока рука не устанет давить.
Голоса (язычки) выставлены правильно над плоскостью планки, заводятся с пол-пинка, но дальше доходит примерно до 50% от Ясной Поляны, и все, дави пока рука не устанет.


----------



## glory (27 Сен 2015)

Помню, ещё в консе тупенький вокалист переорал трубу, трамбон, на органе его выгнали...
А ещё можно меряться частями тела...)


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2015)

glory (27.09.2015, 13:37) писал:


> Помню, ещё в консе тупенький вокалист переорал трубу, трамбон, на органе его выгнали...


 Ха-ха, бывает же такое! Наверное устроился дьяконом в собор!


----------



## Slawa (27 Сен 2015)

Юпитер, может быть, по громкости превосходит другие инструменты... Не знаю, по децибелам не измерял. Я про тембр только писал. Бас хорош. Справа -- звук фанерный, картонный, кастрюльный, наконец. Но только не живой, не бархатный, не тёплый и не ласковый. И даже не задорный, не задиристый, не ядреный и не...никакой короче. Не торкает! А торкает звук Виктории, Эксельсиора, Скандалли. Вельта звук не торкает так, конечно, но приемлем, адекватен как минимум. Есть вельты улучшенного качества, которые почти как итальянцы. Есть итальянцы пониженного качества -- они как немцы примерно. Насчет громкости ещё скажу-- сейчас без подзвучки, по-моему, никто не играет. Ну разве что в малом зале филармонии или в каком-то очень маленьком зале для очень искушенной публики. Много ли таких концертов? Я бы с удовольствием на такой концерт сходил, но если там будет Юпитер -- ни за что в жизни не пойду, т.к. звук Юпитера неприятен на слух. И это все знают! Только не все в этом признаются... А про разлив скажу -- Да! Я его очень люблю! Но на одном разливе играть могут наверно только французы. Они любят такие инструменты -- у которых только разлив И ВСЁ! Нормальные люди стараются все регистры задействовать. Я люблю кларнет и фагот, например. Если б ещё в ломанной деке... Эх, это для меня мечта только...


----------



## Slawa (27 Сен 2015)

Седовмика, вам респект и уважуха! Хорошо играете, и инструменты у вас замечательные. И Поляна, и Вельт звучат шикарно. Поляна у меня была когда-то -- это настоящий русский Баян с большой буквы. Для русской народной музыки -- самое то! Лучше не бывает!


----------



## sedovmika (27 Сен 2015)

Спасибо Slava. Мода на громкость пошла давно, когда нужно было аккомпанировать хору, солисту, танцам, пляскам на сцене, особливо на открытом воздухе (концерты передовикам с/х прямо на поле, обычно в обеденный перерыв). Вот тут "Поляны" вне конкуренции. Года два назад был на празднике русской частушки с Супитой. Решил похвалиться перед другом, руководителем художественной самодеятельности. Он говорит что это совершенно не годный баян, ни басов, не звука (громкости). А у него "Поляна" со 150 кнопками в левой, очень тяжелая, но обеспечивает прекрасное сопровождение для выступающих. Супита не годится, ее просто не слышно. Потом играл у брата для тех кто не слышал ни Супиту, не "Поляну". К моему удивлению все нахваливали Супиту за "бархатистые" голоса, а про Поляну сказали что она играет скучнее, менее сочно. Дело происходило на кухне, естественно, и на первый план вышла не громкость, а красота звучания голосов. В общем, любой инструмент не универсален, многое определяется, наверное, целями и условиями игры.


----------



## Сергей С (27 Сен 2015)

Slawa (27.09.2015, 19:55) писал:


> звук Юпитера неприятен на слух. И это все знают! Только не все в этом признаются...


Зачем же так категорично и за всех решать. Я вот например, уверен, что баян Юпитер со всеми его конструктивными данными и качественным академическим звуком - инструмент для музыкантов. А не будь его - так бы на печке барыню и х..рили.
А по громкости оценивать инструмент - все равно что по длине мужское достоинство. Любой баян - камерный инструмент.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2015)

Slawa (27.09.2015, 19:55) писал:


> А торкает звук Виктории, Эксельсиора, Скандалли.


Так бы слушал и слушал... 

Каждый день приходится делать выбор между Викой и Скандалем...  Ох и непростая это задача... И то и другое такие вкусные  Хотя фагот деревянной Вики просто неподражаем. Так и тянет все на фаготе играть...


Slawa (27.09.2015, 19:55) писал:


> Юпитер, может быть, по громкости превосходит другие инструменты... Не знаю, по децибелам не измерял. Я про тембр только писал. Бас хорош. Справа -- звук фанерный, картонный, кастрюльный, наконец. Но только не живой, не бархатный, не тёплый и не ласковый. И даже не задорный, не задиристый, не ядреный и не...никакой короче.


Мы, как мне кажется опять несколько забыли, что обсуждается "Юпитер" аккордеон. Аккордеон - совершенно иной инструмент. Не надо его сравнивать с баяном.


----------



## glory (27 Сен 2015)

А хотите ещё вопросик для затравки, страниц эдак на пять...
Притча во языцех - "французский разлив" )). Где настоящий, на каком инструменте самый французский и т.д.

Ну, как говорится... Давай!


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2015)

glory/ писал:


> А хотите ещё вопросик для затравки, страниц эдак на пять...
> Притча во языцех - "французский разлив" )). Где настоящий, на каком инструменте самый французский и т.д.
> 
> Ну, как говорится... Давай!


Ууууу... Началось...

По себе могу сказать, что розлив не люблю ни в каких его проявлениях. Ни на одном из моих инструментов его не было и нет. 
Могу недолго выдерживать 5-10 центов, но не более

Вот здесь было очень доходчиво про розлив. Может кому пригодится:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-1243.html#post6259


----------



## glory (27 Сен 2015)

vev (27.09.2015, 20:54) писал:


> Могу недолго выдерживать 5-10 центов, но не более


Вот тут не понял.. Дело в том что 10 центов это стандартный разлив прямодечных Вельтмейстеров а 5 центов - с ломаной декой, Супит например...
Ну и...?


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> vev (27.09.2015, 20:54) писал:Могу недолго выдерживать 5-10 центов, но не болееВот тут не понял.. Дело в том что 10 центов это стандартный разлив прямодечных Вельтмейстеров а 5 центов - с ломаной декой, Супит например...
> Ну и...?


Супита не режет уши, а те самые прямодечники напрягают при длительном прослушивании. 
Я провел некоторое исследование с применением тюнера от Дирка. Снимал настройку и расстройку на своих инструментах. Так вот Супер 6 и Виктория настроены практически в унисон. 1-2 цента - пусть будет ошибка измерения.Рояль Стандарт Селекта, практически полный аналог Супиты - тоже от 2 до 5 центов. В то же время был у меня некоторое время розливной Fantini, звук которого начинал выносить мозг минут через 10. У него было от 15 до 20 центов. 

Как-то так


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

> "Баянный" бас тоже далеко не всем нужен, а при исполнении классики может и мешать.


Что то я не встречал таких, которые к глубокому, густому басу относились бы плохо. Я так понимаю, к органным классическим сочинениям, исполняемых на баяне-аккордеоне Вы относитесь плохо. Но густой бас помогает в другой классике, уверяю...В современной музыке-тоже. Или Вы её не слушайте? А почему тогда у всех академических музыкантов (б-а) густой глубокий бас?.. Кстати, не только академических, а других, которые играют соло, без ансамбля. Да он и в бытовом музицировании радует слух! 
Вот если Низы не могут, а Верхи не хотят-это другой вопрос. Тут вступают вопросы минусовок, подзвучек, мидисистем... Да в конце концов басиста живого взять)). Вот тут точно глубокий бас уже не нужен, наоборот-вес его будет ещё и раздражать. Я думаю, все понимают, что басовая планочка одна из самых тяжёленьких? Давайте, vev, продолжим - чем по Вашему должен отличаться ЗВУК аккордеона от баяна?


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2015)

*MisterX*, по мне так "слух радует" не сам бас а хорошо сбалансированный инструмент... Не так ли? Ситуация, когда бас затмевает правую руку, никого не устраивает ИМХО.

Современную музыку, как Вы правильно заметили, не слушаю и не понимаю. К органным произведениям отношусь с любовью. Но постоянный "танцы с бубнами" вокруг баса несколько напрягают. Бас должен быть и должен быть достаточно глубоким, но не только это определяет уровень инструмента. В первую очередь должен быть баланс. 
На моих инструментах в басу стоит частично цельная планка и бас для аккордеона вполне достаточный. 
MisterX (28.09.2015, 09:25) писал:


> Давайте, vev, продолжим - чем по Вашему должен отличаться ЗВУК аккордеона от баяна?


а кто ж его знает... Это как формализовать понятие "счастье". Да и для каждого конкретного человека это будут разные вещи. 
В большинстве случаев на мой аналогичный вопрос отвечали, что наличием розлива. Но что тогда делать с моими инструментами, которые настроены в унисон, а звучат по-аккордеоному? У меня критерия нет, но звук у них разный.


----------



## glory (28 Сен 2015)

Так что, получается что на протяжении шести страниц мы спорили ни о чем?
Что, никак не найти различие кроме "животрепещущих" определений и "торкает" - "не торкает"?


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> Так что, получается что на протяжении шести страниц мы спорили ни о чем?
> Что, никак не найти различие кроме "животрепещущих" определений и "торкает" - "не торкает"?


я год назад уже заводил тему про различия баяна и аккордеона, но никакого результата на выходе...
Давайте продолжим.
Различий гора: резонаторы, корпус, степень заполнения внутреннего объема (резонаторов и голосов поболее у баяна). Это все сказывается на звуке.
Как человек недалекий от ремонта/изготовления, что следует из Ваших замечаний, откройте нам глаза.


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> Различий гора: резонаторы, корпус, степень заполнения внутреннего объема (резонаторов и голосов поболее у баяна). Это все сказывается на звуке.


Vev, но простите. Вот берём 2 баяна или аккордеона разных фирм (с одинаковыми параметрами) - они одинаково звучат?
Степень заполнения... Ну чем всё таки аккордеон ДОЛЖЕН для Вас отличаться? Это первый вопрос. 
Я Вам по секрету) скажу, что раньше только Юпитеры звучали по-разному. А сейчас как-то одинаково, если брать Гусаровские. Они все одинаковые, нет разницы. Нравятся они или нет, но они одинаковые... Второй вопрос-быть может Вы и хотите этих отличий? Подумайте. Может, разница не в аккордеоне-баяне?


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

glory писал:


> Так что, получается что на протяжении шести страниц мы спорили ни о чем?
> Что, никак не найти различие кроме "животрепещущих" определений и "торкает" - "не торкает"?


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2015)

*MisterX*,

OK. Если Вы не слышите... Ну значит их и нет для Вас, различий этих. На том и порешим. Я же останусь при своем мнении: баян - это баян (не кнопочный аккордеон), а аккордеон - аккордеон.


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *MisterX*,
> 
> OK. Если Вы не слышите... Ну значит их и нет для Вас, различий этих. На том и порешим. Я же останусь при своем мнении: баян - это баян (не кнопочный аккордеон), а аккордеон - аккордеон.


Вот хорошо вам, профессионалам. У вас слух заточенный. А вот слабО отличить аккордеон или баян по звуку, без глаз. Не будем брать в расчёт инстр с розливом, Вы их не любите. Повторяю, берём звук. Не исполнителей


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

Хотелось бы услышать и другие мнения. Veva я наверное достал вопросами


----------



## Slawa (28 Сен 2015)

Я предлагаю слово _баян _всегда использовать с прилагательным _русский. _То есть _русский баян_ - так все иностранцы именуют  инструменты, произведенные в России. И это по-моему очень верно. У нас умеют неплохо делать именно _русский баян_ (кнопочный или клавишный - это не важно). А в других странах изготавливают _аккордеоны_ (кнопочные или клавишные - также никакой разницы). Технологии производства в России и в других странах, видимо, кардинально отличаются. Поэтому у нас не могут сделать _итальянский аккордеон,_ а в других странах не могут сделать_ русский баян_. По-моему, тут все просто. Гальяно, Музикини, Джо Приват, Карло Вентури - это аккордеонисты. Надеюсь ни у кого язык не повернется назвать их баянистами  Даже если Гальяно возьмёт в руки Юпитер (если ему сделают русскую раскладку клавиатуры), он баянистом не станет, так как манера игры у него _аккордеонная_. Это уже отдельная тема. На _русском баяне _хорошо звучит русская музыка (украинская, белорусская, конечно тоже, только в Закарпатье музыка уже совсем другая - там лучше аккордеон подходит) и классика, конечно. А на аккордеоне хорошо играть французскую, итальянскую, балканскую музыку, эстраду, джаз, танго, латино -- это репертуар аккордеониста.


----------



## ze_go (28 Сен 2015)

Slawa (28.09.2015, 21:25) писал:


> Даже если Гальяно возьмёт в руки Юпитер (если ему сделают русскую раскладку клавиатуры), он баянистом не станет, так как манера игры у него аккордеонная.


 расшифруйте, плиз...это как?


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

Slawa писал:


> Я предлагаю слово _баян _всегда использовать с прилагательным _русский. _То есть _русский баян_ - так все иностранцы именуют  инструменты, произведенные в России. И это по-моему очень верно. У нас умеют неплохо делать именно _русский баян_ (кнопочный или клавишный - это не важно). А в других странах изготавливают _аккордеоны_ (кнопочные или клавишные - также никакой разницы). Технологии производства в России и в других странах, видимо, кардинально отличаются. Поэтому у нас не могут сделать _итальянский твои аккордеон,_ а в других странах не могут сделать_ русский баян_. По-моему, тут все просто.


Слава, Вы просто гений. Как Вы хорошо объяснили... Так доходчиво и с русским характером. Вот отличие, мне кажется, у нас ВСЁ баян, кнопочный или клавишный. А на диком Западе ВСЁ аккордеон кнопочный или клавишный. Давайте Гальяно не будем давать русский баян, он ему точно не подойдёт даже по раскладке. Да он и откажется в своей раскладке, я уверен. Vev, вы согласны? Русский аккордеон от итальянского мы с вами отличить сможем. А вот русский аккордеон с баяном вряд ли. Или я зарываюсь со своим убогим слухом?


----------



## Slawa (28 Сен 2015)

Ой, простите, я про раскладку опечатку допустил-- для Гальяно надо не русскую, конечно, а французскую раскладку


----------



## vev (28 Сен 2015)

Slawa писал:


> Ой, простите, я про раскладку опечатку допустил-- для Гальяно надо не русскую, конечно, а французскую раскладку


Здесь же в основном профессионалы (?)... Можно использовать С-гриф и B-гриф, наверное.

Отчасти согласен с Вами. Хотя куда девать баяны Pigini, Scandalli? Ну не кнопочные же аккордеоны это... Серия Conservatorio от Scandalli по всем параметрам именно "русский баян" в Вашем определении.


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

Не французскую, а С - гриф они называют. У нас В - гриф. Вообще В - это Belgium, кому интересно. У нас с вами, Бельгийская система. Не хочу сослать за умного. Просто начались сравнения аккордеона Юпитера и Вельта. Ну я по глупости своей продолжил. Мастера включились в дело, вот я и отвлёкся. Так vev, ну я продолжаю дискуссию))


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

Форум продолжается. И я продолжаю. Так Гальяно, Слава, баян точно в руки не возьмёт. Почему? Да он у него как кость в горле... Я продолжу, как только выйду из метро. Уж не обижайтесь, можете продолжить пока


----------



## MisterX (28 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> MisterX (28.09.2015, 22:35) писал:Ну я по глупости своей продолжил. может самое время поумнеть и остановиться?...


Ставлю вопрос об исключении Вас из модераторов. Мне кажется, Вы не достойны. Сам модератор без причин хочет закрыть тему. По какой причине? Тут не было оскорблений и плохой лексики. Я сейчас продолжю, Вы ждите, как я приду домой. Мы придём к выводу на чём Вы играете


----------



## glory (29 Сен 2015)

MisterX (28.09.2015, 13:16) писал:


> Vev, но простите. Вот берём 2 баяна или аккордеона разных фирм (с одинаковыми параметрами) - они одинаково звучат?Степень заполнения... Ну чем всё таки аккордеон ДОЛЖЕН для Вас отличаться? Это первый вопрос.
> Я Вам по секрету) скажу, что раньше только Юпитеры звучали по-разному. А сейчас как-то одинаково, если брать Гусаровские. Они все одинаковые, нет разницы. Нравятся они или нет, но они одинаковые... Второй вопрос-быть может Вы и хотите этих отличий? Подумайте. Может, разница не в аккордеоне-баяне?


А согласен...
vev (28.09.2015, 14:47) писал:


> K. Если Вы не слышите... Ну значит их и нет для Вас, различий этих. На том и порешим. Я же останусь при своем мнении: баян - это баян (не кнопочный аккордеон), а аккордеон - аккордеон.


А вот это уже наезд.
Смешно, конечно слышу, но только я рассчитывал на более конструктивный подход, без соплей и восторгов.
А скажем такой вопрос. Давайте включим на порядочном баяне ( в вашем понимании) и на порядочном аккордеоне (опять же) органный регистр и без баса вы их отличите?


----------



## vev (29 Сен 2015)

glory (29.09.2015, 11:49) писал:


> А скажем такой вопрос. Давайте включим на порядочном баяне ( в вашем понимании) и на порядочном аккордеоне (опять же) органный регистр и без баса вы их отличите?


Скорее всего, нет. Все-таки, скорее всего, восприятие баяна, как баяна, основывается на басе. 
Специально вчера слушал одни и те же произведения в схожих исполнениях на обоих инструментах. Похоже, что ухо цепляется в большей степени за бас.


----------



## MisterX (29 Сен 2015)

Ребята, тему я перенёс в БАЯН и АККОРДЕОН. Милости просим!))- туда


----------

